

FogBugz for YC Startups - relation
http://www.fogcreek.com/fogbugz/YCombinator.html

======
gus_massa
The offer is there since 2008.

Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341289> (1401 days
ago, 48 comments)

------
benologist
I wish people would not upvote this - it's not even really an offer to YC
startups it's just a cheesy advertisement for HN and it sets an awful
precedent.

~~~
docgnome
I'm confused. it looks like an offer to yc startups...

